# Kopfhöhrer...



## yves1993 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo...

Folgendes Problem: Heute mittag war ich wie jeden Tag nach der Schule am Mukke hörn... ich habe Sennheiser HD 205 Kopfhörer die bisher auch immer gut liefen, allerdings einfach so hörte ich ein enormes Stören an der rechten Seite, bis der Sound ganz verloren ging...

Na toll -.- habe bereits nach Fehlerquellen gesucht, der Anschluss am Ipod ist es nicht, der funktioniert mit 2 anderen Hörern prima. 
Es liegt an den Sennheiser da die weder am PC noch an meiner Anlage funktionieren...

Irgendwie hat der nen Wackelkontakt oder so, aber am Stecker ist auch nichts auffälliges zu sehen...

Was nun? Und nein die Garantie habe ich leider nichtmehr, die ist glaube ich sowieso abgelaufen...

Kennt wer das Prob bzw könnte ich es selber lösen oder muss ich mir wieder neue kaufen? -.-


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2010)

Muss nicht an den Kontakten liegen, es kann auch an den Kablen drin liegen, wenn man die so um den iPod oder generell nen mp3player wickelt kann da glaub ich was kaputt gehen.

Wenn es das ist: Vergiss es mit reparieren.


----------



## Wolfmania (6. Oktober 2010)

Denke auch daß es am Kabel zur Hörmuschel liegt - kommt vom Wickeln - man könnte evtl die Hörmuschel öffnen und den Kontakt anschaun, ob da n Knick drin ist oder halb lose ist.


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja du beantwortest deine Frage doch selber oder ?
Sie sind kaputt.
Wenn du Kopfhörer haben willst, wirst du dir neue kaufen müssen.

Spontan würde ich vermuten das du nen Kabelbruch hast. Den KANN man, wnen man löten kann natürlich auch reparieren, oder du tauscht das komplette Kabel aus.
Wenn du löten kannst, oder nen Kumpel hast, der dazu in der Lage ist, lohnt sich das, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2010)

Liegt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am Kabel. Wenn Du Glück hast, siehst Du die Bruchstelle ohne den Schutz aufschneiden zu müssen, ansonsten müsstest Du suchen. Dann könntest Du die Bruchstelle löten und dann wieder isolieren.

Aber einfacher wärs, für iPod & co Billigkopfhörer zu kaufen. Der qualitative Unterschied zu teueren Kopfhörern ist, wenn man nur Musik hört, nicht wahnsinnig gross, dafür kann man die aber auch jederzeit wegschmeissen und neue kaufen, weil die fast nix kosten. Die teuren Dingens hingegen sind im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis viel zu teuer und von der Materialqualität halten die genau gleich lang wie die Billigteile.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Oktober 2010)

Mh toll...und ich dachte, da meine Billigdinger auch genauso kaputt gingen, dacht ich mir einmal kauf ich mir teurere die halten vielleicht länger.

Das lustige ist nur, ich wickel die Dinger NIE...
kA wieso es am Kabel liegen könnte, aber naja scheint wohl die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein. Von außen sieht alles normal aus, nur halt innen weiss ich nix... Naja -.-
Weil als ich das getestet hab kam immer sehr kurz und sehr oft die Musik wieder, halt im totalen Wackelkontatk, und das eben nur wenn ich unten am Stecker was bewegt hab (Den Stecker selbst)

Achja das Kabel geht nur links rein. Rechts ist keins.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt es klingt so als ob du nen Kabelbruck oder was ähnliches am Stecker hast.
Wenn du einen Kumpel hast der löten kann, könnte er es reparieren. Eine professionalle Reperatur wäre unwirtschaftlich.


----------



## Asayur (6. Oktober 2010)

So ein Kabelbruch kommt bei einem Kopfhörer Kabel leider schnell zustande, vorallem wenn du sagst, du hast sie nie gewickelt, dann hast du sie vermutlich "gestopft" und da kann genauso ein Kabel brechen,
Löten würd ich die Dinger nur, wenn es wirklich exzellente Kopfhörer waren und du unbedingt weiter mit dem Hören willst, allerdings wird durch die Lötstelle die Soundqualität auch sinken.

Und Dava: es kommt drauf an, ich höre mit meinen AKG Studiokopfhörern (die ich auch zum Musizieren benutze) lieber Musik als mit schlechten Boxen, der Sound ist klarer und stärker, höhen und tiefen klingen besser, das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältniss kann man so nicht anklagen, es kommt drauf an, um "nur mal schnell" zwei drei Lieder zu hören tun es billige auch, wenn man wirklich viel Musik (und die auch noch mit Genuss) hört lohnen sich teure schon.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-.-

Naja trz danke für die Hilfe, kauf ich mir halt neue, is ja net so als ob ich net auf meine Sachen aufpass und ich hab das Geld ja eh vom Baum geerntet...


----------



## Varitu (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

aus meiner Zeit als ich noch nen Walkmann(ja den richtigen mit Cassetten  ) hatte, gingen vom gewickel die Kabel auch immer kaputt. Zu 90% direkt an der Knickstelle vom Klinkenstecker. So ein Ersatzstecker kostet ca.50Cent. Muß man nur jemanden haben der dir das Kabel etwas kürzt(paar cm) und neu verlötet.

Deine kopfhörer sind ja nicht gerade billig, ich würds versuchen.
Liegts nicht an dem Klinkenstecker würde ich wie vorgeschlagen die Ohrmuschel öffnen und da nach dem Fehler suchen.

gruß Varitu


----------



## Asayur (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem kann auch "tiefer" im Kabel stecken, schau mal ein wenig am Kabel entlang, ob vielleicht irgendwo die Bruchstelle zu erkennen ist, dann kannst du (wenn du selber nicht so der Profi im Löten bist) mal jemanden Fragen, ob er es dir reparieren kann.


----------

